
Ask HN: Why are there so few Show HN threads on homepage these days? - namikaze
Is this a trend that only I feel or do others find it too? There is none at the frontpage at this moment. Could it be that:<p>1. We are busy this time of year
2. The bar of approval at HN has raised higher
3. It is just you. Data shows that it has increased.
======
dangrossman
Last July, "Show HN" got a dedicated page in the top menu:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

There have been 33 new submissions in the past 24 hours.

~~~
jjoe
Frankly, I'm not sure this answers poster's question. While Show HN
submissions are visible and volume is high, quality isn't so much. Maybe this
explains why Show HNs don't make it to the front (not worth voting up).

I'm suspecting folks aren't submitting to Show HN anymore. They'd rather
someone else submit their project for them once it's out of MVP/beta and
matures a bit more. It has a much better chance of being noticed and gaining
traction then. I also noticed Show HN volume is much higher a day or two after
YC-rejection emails are out.

~~~
krapp
Show HN shouldn't be a platform for advertising startups anyway. Too many
submitters try to "show" landing pages which are nothing more than
subscription forms, or services which have no published source code and
require signing up to even see what it is and how it works, to get viral and
get traction.

Being a place for people to show off their _code_ and their (possibly
incomplete, and not necessarily for profit) projects is what makes Show HN
unique, on a forum otherwise biased towards startups and SV culture.

Of course, I recognize my personal opinion on the matter is not really
relevant, but I don't think low volume is necessarily a bad thing.

~~~
jjoe
I'm not against what you're saying w.r.t it being a place to show code and
interesting not-for-profit projects, but we can't force Show HN to be that and
only that. Forcing an open-source only culture on Show HN is no better than
startups/SV forcing a for-profit culture on Show HN. I think we're better off
with an open place that's balanced and healthy.

~~~
krapp
That's a fair point.

At the very least, though, I think users be able to do something with a Show
HN submission besides just sign up for the beta. There should be content worth
building a discussion around, even if it's just a mockup or preview of
features.

~~~
dangrossman
HN agrees with you. The rules try to address that.

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with.

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't put "Show
> HN" in the title.

> For example, blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
> so they don't count as Show HNs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
Mz
4\. Maybe there is just more traffic generally, so this slice of traffic is
simply a smaller piece of the pie.

5\. Some other explanation.

 _You never step in the same river twice._

People always bellyache about changes in a forum. They change. Time moves on.
They weren't static creations to begin with. Plus, there are always random
fluctuations that are just a blip and mean nothing in the grand scheme of
things.

